

Memo to Start-Up World: Money is available - ez
http://ricksegal.typepad.com/pmv/2008/10/memo-to-start-up-world-money-is-available.html
The economic crisis doesn't mean that there is a complete drought in VC money pouring to start ups.
======
DenisM
I wonder why is there no blackberry interest?

Anyone has expreince writing for BB?

~~~
martythemaniak
Bad marketting, honestly, though that applies mostly the kinds of circles HN
types hang around in.

The BB SDK is far more powerful than the iPhone SDK, since you can do much
more with it - background and startup apps, extensions to existing apps (like
having your app's functionality show up in the email client's menu), listening
to systems events etc. And it uses Java, so you only have to learn an extra
API rather than a whole new language. Their IDE is kinda crappy, but you can
use Eclipse or whatever you prefer, so it's ok.

